# $50 and Up Underground House Book



## Matt Derrick (Oct 15, 2018)

@Matt Derrick submitted a new resource:

$50 and Up Underground House Book - How to build cheap reliable shelters



> ​The Pioneer of Underground housing and *“Tiny Underground Homes”*, Mike self -published _The $50 _& _Up Underground House Book _in 1978 (Mole Publishing Co), and had tripled the size of his home/ underground office complex from 120 square feet to a palatial 370 sq. ft., including built-in root cellar and wall-to-wall carpeting. Though totally underground the home/office has 25 windows, sunlight and good views. The original house went from a cost of $50 to...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Satanic Botanic (Jan 21, 2019)

Has anyone here actually done this?

I would be worried about it caving in on me or flooding.


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Jan 22, 2019)

Satanic Botanic said:


> Has anyone here actually done this?
> 
> I would be worried about it caving in on me or flooding.


Good fears to have. those are factored into the building. I wouldent recomend digging under a foundation by any means. But a 170 square foot place is bacicaly a shed as far as homes go and i would feel confident that there would be sunstantial ground to hold the waight atop your dig, you dig. As you dig you would be able to place saports if wanted to. But if you dig in the correct geometric patterns that are proven to be self load barring it will hold itself up.
Flooding is a risk anything underground is at risk of. Tho there are options to deflect or overt flooding and the damage it causes. The first i recomend personlay. Just. Build/dig in a climate more suitable for digging. A place with a low watter level... for example Fairfield ID has A 3 foot water table. You dig 3 feet down and you finde water... places like new mexico you can dig for 30 feet and not get watter... my second option is always a living home. A house that uses its natural environment to sustain life in the house. ie collects watter that falls on roof and around the perimmiter of the house/build/dig via water drain in the yard directing the watter to a tank under my house. Or make it instead of a water catch a water divershion... the build itself would be able to be done out of "trash". 
Glass walls out of bottles colletc sun and genorate heat and insulate really well. Clay, rocks and grass dug from your dig make bitchen plaster, bricks and its fire resistant if not proof. Pallets, cans, glass, tires ere all under rated building material. Tires and glass will never go away...The list goes on and on and on my friend... Some ppl started listing it and couldent stop bc it never never ends, there is so much trash to be collected, there shoooould beeee noooothiiiing newwwww!


----------



## Durp (Jan 23, 2019)

I love this book. I have a hard copy


----------

